# HP Touchpad won't turn on (weird indicator light)



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Greetings!

I haven't been using my HP Touchpad for a few days now, it's running the lastest WebOS firmware along with AOKP Milestone 5.
When I plug it in, the indicator light switches from side to side (first the left has is illuminated, then the right half) - what do I do?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Go ask in the AOKP forum on rootzwiki.


----------

